# Shredded paper ok for bedding?



## Saddlebronc (Sep 4, 2015)

Starting in 2015, I am now keeping both goats and cattle, and this first winter has shown me that I'll be blessed with an ample supply of paper feed sacks for the foreseeable future. I have no local options for recycling.

In addition to the normal re-purposing, has anyone considered shredding them up for bedding material? I have searched and seen the occasional mention of shredded paper bedding, and I'm sure this material is both clean and non-toxic, but I'm wondering if there are any suggestions or ideas out there before taking it too far.

The goats don't normally need much bedding, but I'm thinking forward toward kidding season, which on my place should start in April. 

The next step would be to search for a chipper/shredder, which I assume would digest these sacks fairly well. Of course, I'd like to know if someone has better information on that as well.

Thanks...Paul


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That is a very interesting idea! Unfortunately I do not know the answers to your questions BUT I know this would not work for my herd as I have two that are paper-eaters. They will consume the paper wrapping on baled pine shavings or any other paper that enters the pen unprotected! And I don't mean a nibble, they rip off and eat large pieces of paper!


----------



## Saddlebronc (Sep 4, 2015)

I wondered about that as well, but I've noticed my herd really doesn't care for paper that has found its way into the pen. They might play with it when bored, but would rather eat the leaves blowing around than a scrap of paper.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Mine LOVE paper! If they can get a hold of it, they'll eat it!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I used to bring home large sacks of shredded paper from my place of employment that I used as bedding.

It failed miserably. The paper soaked up some urine, but not nearly enough to keep the stall clean and dry. It got soaked and discolored quickly. The goats and horse became soiled and the stalls smelled. It blew all over the place after they dragged it outside on their feet or it blew off the manure pile after the stall was cleaned and the soiled stuff dumped out back. The goats ate it, also. I didn't like them eating the ink that was on the paper. I ended up using the shredded paper that I had left over to start my wood stove.

Maybe different tyeps of paper woudl work better, but it did not work for me at all.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We had this option once while raising puppies and bunnies. One thing we found was that the shredder cuts the edges of the paper too straight and the tender skin on the young animals were getting paper cuts all over them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, doesn't sound like a good idea.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I used to bring home large sacks of shredded paper from my place of employment that I used as bedding.
> 
> It failed miserably. The paper soaked up some urine, but not nearly enough to keep the stall clean and dry. It got soaked and discolored quickly. The goats and horse became soiled and the stalls smelled. It blew all over the place after they dragged it outside on their feet or it blew off the manure pile after the stall was cleaned and the soiled stuff dumped out back. The goats ate it, also. I didn't like them eating the ink that was on the paper. I ended up using the shredded paper that I had left over to start my wood stove.
> 
> Maybe different tyeps of paper woudl work better, but it did not work for me at all.


Seems like what might happen


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Saddlebronc said:


> Starting in 2015, I am now keeping both goats and cattle, and this first winter has shown me that I'll be blessed with an ample supply of paper feed sacks for the foreseeable future. I have no local options for recycling.
> 
> In addition to the normal re-purposing, has anyone considered shredding them up for bedding material? I have searched and seen the occasional mention of shredded paper bedding, and I'm sure this material is both clean and non-toxic, but I'm wondering if there are any suggestions or ideas out there before taking it too far.
> 
> ...


I don't know what others have said but I would cut the bags down the seems getting 2 blocks to lay out on the ground...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> I don't know what others have said but I would cut the bags down the seems getting 2 blocks to lay out on the ground...


That's of you must use paper... I wouldn't. I use hay especially the hay they knock out of the feeder onto the ground that has not yet been Soiled.


----------



## Saddlebronc (Sep 4, 2015)

Ok, asked and answered...bad idea. Thanks for the feedback!

I also asked around on the chipper/shredder idea (to chop up the bags), and the general consensus on that was that it wouldn't work either, and would probably jam up the works.


----------

